# Instrument cluster change ??????????



## 01anniversaryMax (Aug 24, 2005)

I am tryin to put a 02-03 maxima auto cluster w/traction control in my 01 anniversary auto w/traction control. I know that the plugs will line up but will it work. Has anyone done it. please let me know.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I dont think anyone has done it, but if the plugs line up go for it. make sure you take a good look at every single detail around evey corner, the last thing you want is to get the damn thing off then try the other and it wont fit.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I believe they are the same except for some cosmetics. Does the 01 have a trip computer? The 02 guages will have a little LCD screen for MPG, external temp, DTE, etc.... not sure if that is the same.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry, but I could be wrong, see here:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=443325


----------

